# Four "nfsiod" processes running



## celeborn (May 11, 2002)

Running top I noticed the following four lines:

  244 nfsiod       0.0%  0:00.00   1     9    12     4K   272K    48K  1.25M 
  243 nfsiod       0.0%  0:00.00   1     9    12     4K   272K    48K  1.25M
  242 nfsiod       0.0%  0:00.00   1     9    12     4K   272K    48K  1.25M
  241 nfsiod       0.0%  0:00.00   1     9    12     4K   272K    48K  1.25M

The man page for nfsiod said something about an NFS client application. Is this process supposed to be there and why on earth are there 4 of them running?

Just wondering...


----------



## rharder (May 11, 2002)

I've read in other places that that is expected and correct, though I don't know why.

-Rob


----------



## blb (May 11, 2002)

Simply for performance reasons; four is specified by the NFS startup item, /System/Library/StartupItems/NFS/NFS, which you can change if you don't need four.

Note that an upgrade may very likely overwrite any changes to this file.


----------



## celeborn (May 11, 2002)

Ok, thanks for the info!


----------



## ladavacm (May 13, 2002)

AKA biod in Sun NFS implementation, is the readahead daemon for NFS client operations.  Depending on the amount of concurrent NFS accesses, you want to have more or less of them; 4 will handle 4 concurrent accesses.

OTOH, if you don't use NFS, you can turn the whole thing off

When running a compiler farm off ClearCase, we used up to 24 biods.


----------

